# MTB for road trip.



## Boon 51 (21 Jun 2013)

My mate has just asked me if I fancied a 50 mile road trip on our mtb's he has a Trek Caliber which is a 29 er and I have a standard Trek Elite with 26 wheels.
Do you think that is too far or not?
PS.. Its a pleasure ride so we wont be in a hurry.


----------



## Cubist (21 Jun 2013)

Not too far. Pump your tyres up to the recommended max, lock your fork and enjoy yourself! Don't even think about how long it takes, just enjoy the scenery.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (21 Jun 2013)

As above, not too far at all

I recently did 4 day ride with 7 friends and they all had hybrids and I was on my MTB, albeit on slicks (Schwalbe Big Apples). We did around 50+ miles a day, and I didn't feel 'disadvantaged' in the slightest... in fact when it came to some good old Cumbrian hills, they did struggle a tad


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jun 2013)

Put summer tyres on, with minimal tread. Pump em hard. Lock your fork. Sorted.

I used to do 100's of miles on road like that, loaded touring even, before I discovered n+1


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Jun 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Put summer tyres on, with minimal tread. Pump em hard. Lock your fork. Sorted.
> 
> I used to do 100's of miles on road like that, loaded touring even, before I discovered n+1


 
If I start to do a few of them I might get some other wheels and road tyres..


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Jun 2013)

Thats put my mind at rest... cheers boys..


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Jun 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> If I start to do a few of them I might get some other wheels and road tyres..


N+1


----------



## lulubel (23 Jun 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Put summer tyres on, with minimal tread. Pump em hard. Lock your fork. Sorted.
> 
> I used to do 100's of miles on road like that, loaded touring even, before I discovered n+1


 
Summer tyres with minimal tread? How are they supposed to stop you slewing around in all the loose sand that's accumulated now there isn't any rain to wash it away?


----------



## derrick (23 Jun 2013)

Just got back from a six day trip to Belgium on ours. i am second from left, full sus with slicks. 215 miles, the bar in the pic rocks in the evening


----------



## Boon 51 (23 Jun 2013)

derrick said:


> Just got back from a six day trip to Belgium on ours. i am second from left, full sus with slicks. 215 miles, the bar in the pic rocks in the evening


 
Well done all.. we are planing several nights away later on in the year for a bike trip.


----------



## Cubist (23 Jun 2013)

lulubel said:


> Summer tyres with minimal tread? How are they supposed to stop you slewing around in all the loose sand that's accumulated now there isn't any rain to wash it away?


Waheeeeeyyyyy!!!!! She's back!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jun 2013)

Cubist said:


> Waheeeeeyyyyy!!!!! She's back!


My thoughts entirely! Welcome back @lulubel


----------



## lulubel (24 Jun 2013)

Cubist said:


> Waheeeeeyyyyy!!!!! She's back!





GregCollins said:


> My thoughts entirely! Welcome back @lulubel


 
You didn't think you were going to get rid of me for good, did you?


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Jun 2013)

lulubel said:


> You didn't think you were going to get rid of me for good, did you?


 
Blinking BBQ today so I've not been around all day.. but nice to see you on here again..


----------



## Cubist (24 Jun 2013)

lulubel said:


> You didn't think you were going to get rid of me for good, did you?


No, but we have missed you!


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Jun 2013)

So today is ride day and I'm ready for the off, there might be a 3rd person riding with us not sure yet, I will be setting off at about 8 am just over an hours time and pick the other two up at David's house which is a mile away..
30c temp today so plenty of fluid..

Laters.


----------



## Cubist (25 Jun 2013)

Have fun. Send pics.


----------



## GilesM (25 Jun 2013)

Have fun.

I often ride my hardtail on the road, as others say, just pump up the tyres, lock out the forks, relax, and if you use a computer/GPS with speed showing, switch it to kph, it stops you thinking you're going too slowly .


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Jun 2013)

Cubist said:


> Have fun. Send pics.


 
Cheers Mr C..


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Jun 2013)

GilesM said:


> Have fun.
> 
> I often ride my hardtail on the road, as others say, just pump up the tyres, lock out the forks, relax, and if you use a computer/GPS with speed showing, switch it to kph, it stops you thinking you're going too slowly .


 
My Garmin 200 is always set on kms..


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Jun 2013)

Here's what me and my mate David rode today, it was his first time out on a road only ride so he did well..
PS.. sorry no pics as neither of us took a camera.
Even though there was only two of us and I was in charge it did feel good that some trusted me to look after them. 
The best I can offer is this.

http://app.strava.com/activities/62751874
Not bad for mtb's and David's first 50 miler.


----------

